# Arganese Presidente churchill Cigar Review - Excellent Mid-range Maduro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Strong cocoa on the prelight, perfect draw. Immediately got cocoa and a great meaty/savory taste upon lighting which came and went throughout the ...

Read the full review here: Arganese Presidente churchill Cigar Review - Excellent Mid-range Maduro


----------

